# Looking for a source to buy out of print French baking books



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Does anyone know of a source where I could buy some baking books that are out of print? None of the book stores in my area can order in these types of books.


TIA


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Do a search on *bookfinder.com*. I've found a number of old French books this way.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you Bouland. It didn't find it.

Any other ideas?


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

What books are you looking for? Have you tried someone like Jan Longone at the Wine & Food Library in Ann Arbor, MI? 734-663-4894


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm looking for L'Art Du Dessert by Joel Bellouet & Jean-Michel Perruchon. JB Prince carried it for a while and that's how I noticed it. But they no longer carry it. I've found it listed at some sites but no one has it available for purchase. 

I'm also interested in L'Art Du Decor Et Des Pieces Montees written by the same chefs.

Does that Library link people to purchasing books?

I'm stuck!


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

The Wine & Food Library is a dealer of used and rare cookery books.

There's a couple of books on *C.H.I.P.S.* by those authors but slightly different names - maybe these are the same you are looking for?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you, I did try CHIPS, but those are different titles and I already own those. I'm looking for earilier books from Bellouet. I'll have to try your library source on my next day off, thank-you!


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Have you tried the Strand Bookstore in New York City? They are a second hand bookstore and often have out of print books. I don't have the telephone number or website with me, but I _think_ the site is strandbooks.com Hope you find your books!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm not familar with that company. But, thank-you I'll see if I can find them online.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

W.DeBord,

Look here to order *L'Art du Dessert*

Look here to order *L'Art du Décor*.


----------

